

Google to angry GMail users: we know better - dredmorbius
http://news.techeye.net/software/google-to-angry-gmail-users-we-know-better

======
dredmorbius
I'm trying to put my finger on what I dislike so much about the new interface.
There's a stray empty box (probably ads that I'm blocking anyway) at the top
of the message list.

There's the button icons rather than text. Now switchable back:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/253730/change_gmails_button_i...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/253730/change_gmails_button_icons_back_to_text.html)

There's the color theme. Too little contrast, even the "high contrast" theme
has too much grey, and does the obverse of what you'd want: it highlights read
messages by coloring the _background_ rather than muting the _foreground_.
Button lables are grey by default which muddles them.

I'm making much more use of offlineimap for now.

~~~
dredmorbius
That odd blank box: div class="mq", containing table class"ae6".

------
dsr_
The generic form of this headline is usually true:

$COMPANY to angry $SERVICE users: we know better

and sometimes it is true that $COMPANY knows better. Most of the time, it's
just uncomfortable. And $COMPANY never does it for a whim: code quality
improves, or performance, or scalability.

And if $COMPANY does it to enough users enough times, a competitor will come
along and take all those users.

Google and Facebook have, apparently, not reached the point of "enough". Yet.

